# Aulani - DVC points rental or RCI Extra Vacation Cert?



## Smokatoke (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello All,

Wondering if the 5 Night Extra Vacation certs for Aulani, which look to be priced about $2300-2800 depending on view (Hotel Room), are expensive in comparison to renting DVC points from someone? I am looking to add some time to the beginning of my Hawaii trip which would mean the last week of July and am very interested in surprising the family with a 3-5 night stay there before heading over to Maui. What are the point requirements for Aulani in July?

Thanks!


----------



## Gracey (Oct 12, 2013)

What size unit are you looking at?  Also you would probably rent from an owner at Aulani.  I would think July would be hard to get at the 7 month Mark for an owner elsewhere.


----------



## presley (Oct 12, 2013)

Link to points chart.
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/points-chart


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2013)

Loops said:


> What size unit are you looking at?  Also you would probably rent from an owner at Aulani.  I would think July would be hard to get at the 7 month Mark for an owner elsewhere.



Per first post:  (Hotel Room)


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2013)

A studio would cost 26 points for a pool view which I believe is the most common view.  5 X 26 X (a very modest) $12 per point will equal $1560.  

If you can find an owner to rent to you for that price or if you could even find an owner at Aulani at all.  Have you looked into vacation packages that include air.  There are better deals there.


----------



## chrisdu (Nov 1, 2013)

Loops said:


> What size unit are you looking at?  Also you would probably rent from an owner at Aulani.  I would think July would be hard to get at the 7 month Mark for an owner elsewhere.



Not necessary. We booked a studio ocean view the past July and it was not hard at all. Of course you have to make booking as soon as the window opens,but all the room types were available for a reasonable period.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 1, 2013)

I booked Alaunai last year and there was lots of availability.
You don't have to book with an Alaunai owner any DVC owner can do this booking for you.


----------

